

Cheryl's Birthday puzzle solved using Clojure's core.logic - quantumtremor
https://github.com/raj-kesavan/cheryl/

======
whiteisblack
Seriously? Anyone with good logic interpretation could have solved it within
minutes.

~~~
quantumtremor
This is more of a proof-of-concept/excuse to learn core.logic :)

